# Portugal



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

Off to Spain and Portugal on 12th February we are looking for a nice 5 star site near Lagos seen a few. Has anybody been down that way this time of year.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Don't think it is 5 star but we like the Orbitur Valverde site,very handy for Lagos.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Turiscampo at Espiche is 4Kms from Lagos, very nice site with excellent facilities 

Lots of Brits use it.

Keith


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes Touriscampo is one of the best sites on the Algarve. The site in Lagos next to the football ground is a bit of a dump.

However if you are ex military then there is another site in Lagos which you could use. It looks very nice but not being ex military I have not been in to look around. I did once meet an English person who had stayed there though and he said it was very nice.

JohnW


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Rocky1968

We go that way nearly all the time. There are 3 campsites near Lagos, Valverde, Turiscampo and Trindade. We always stay on the Valverde site as we can easily walk into Praia da Luz to the beach. The facilities are very clean, however, the pool, cafe etc are not open during the winter months. They open usually in April, it's an ACSI site which cost €16. Turiscampo is further away from the beach and I believe it's a very nice site, also ACSI €16, but we have never stayed there. Trindade is near the centre of Lagos, by Praia D'Ana beach. We have never stayed on it and I think this is the 'dump'.

If you don't mind using 'aires', one has been opened by the newer football stadium. We stayed on it for 4 days in the autumn of 2012, it's not far from the marina and an easy walk into Lagos. Lagos is our favourite place on the Algarve. If you look on my webiste below, you will find some pictures of Valverde and Lagos.

We are also heading to Spain and Portugal on Feb 8th, we're trying out the new Ld lines ferry service from Poole to Santander. Maybe we will bump into you on the Algarve.

Christine


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

For anyone heading to Portugal, you may find the following useful.

It is incredibly busy with motorhomes again down here. Aires and sites are doing more business than usual as the GNR seem to be paying more attention to those who are "wild camping" particularly along the coast. There are more Aires opening up and it may be a desire to see them full and profitable resulting in more activity from the GNR.

Silves has more vans than ever parked around the swimming pool which has now reopened. It can only be a matter of time before some action is taken, particularly given the adverse coverage in the local press. 

Booking your initial place in advance may be wise until you have the opportunity to see for yourself how things are going.

The weather is currently unsettled but still better than in the UK.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Further update on the weather...we are just north of Lagos in Odemira and its been lashing down with rain all day...our little dog has her legs crossed!


----------



## Bica (Nov 25, 2007)

We were at Silves in November before flying back to UK for 3 weeks over Christmas and we stayed at the new Aire there which is very good. As mentioned previously there were loads of vans round the swimming pool. The Mayor changed recently after the previous council suffered bad results at the polls.
Speaking to the owner of the commercial aire he was saying she (the Mayor) was hoping to provide water, grey water and black water disposal for a fee less than his which is €6 including hookup and water at each pitch
We are currently at the Orbitur site in Quarteira which is much busier than usual in January and yes the GNR have been making much more trips down to the area behind the fisherman's port to move people off at midnight. We are currently paying €9 a night on the site for full facilities - so why wild camp. Apologies for shifting of subject a bit - If you fancy the eastern end of the Algarve for a change there is a great little Municiple site in Fuseta.


----------



## Bica (Nov 25, 2007)

> Further update on the weather...we are just north of Lagos in Odemira and its been lashing down with rain all day...our little dog has her legs crossed!


RTP1 O Tempo is saying less rain tomorrow and a good Domingo


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Bica said:


> If you fancy the eastern end of the Algarve for a change there is a great little Municiple site in Fuseta.


Well I'd heard that, but I could find nothing at Fuseta apart from the main camping site on the front.

We're on the Aire at Falesia beach . It's owned by the guy that runs the Aire in Silves. We've been on both. Neither are full, but both busy. They are both very impressive ..but new . The free spot by the leisure centre in Silves was HEAVING ...must have been a hundred vans and 30 more on the car park between the castle and the cemetary.
Weather's Aweful !!!!! Wild last night and forecast agin on Sunday. 
Thinking of heading home..........

Garcia


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Garcia said:


> Bica said:
> 
> 
> > If you fancy the eastern end of the Algarve for a change there is a great little Municiple site in Fuseta.
> ...


Where's Falesia beach? The camp site at the front in Fuseta is the Municiple camp site and it's very nice too. I think there was a thread on here that a new 'aire' had just been built near Fuseta too.

Christine

Edit - The new 'aire' has been put on the database - Quinta Sol


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

The weather down this end of Portugal is pants at the moment, we are a couple of hours drive North of the Algarve, but spare a thought for any of us that are near Lisbon, they are literally under a foot of hailstones and they were digging their way out on the clip on CNN news last night, never mind the floods along the west coast last week with the storms off the Atlantic.. We were at Sagres about 10 days ago and the surf was rolling in then, I am glad we weren't there when it got really rough.

As others have said it is still better than the UK, and the weather "will" buck up, it always does, we are in Portugal after all :roll: .

ray.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

christine1310 said:


> Garcia said:
> 
> 
> > Bica said:
> ...


So that site is the Municipal??? I assumed it was a private commercial site. That probably explains why it was so run down. With Portugal's economic probs, they prob. got no dosh to maintain it properly. Claimed to be a 3 star site but I thought it was very run down. No drain covers in the showers, broken tiles, nails in wall for clothes hooks...in serious need of a makeover I thought, and expensive for a one night stop! And no pitch side wifi!!!
I also heard there was a new aire but only had Sat Naff co-ordinates .....so driving around I didn't see any signs , apart from a badly painted one pointing to a MH stoppover in the direction of Moncarapacho.

Falesia beach is in between Albufeira and Quartera. Lierally just over the river from Vilamoura.
The Aire is very good...shame about the weather!
Garcia


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Garcia said:


> christine1310 said:
> 
> 
> > Garcia said:
> ...


Wow, it must have gone downhill because when we stayed there a few years ago it was ok.

Christine


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Garcia said:


> I also heard there was a new aire but only had Sat Naff co-ordinates .....so driving around I didn't see any signs , apart from a badly painted one pointing to a MH stoppover in the direction of Moncarapacho.


The new aire is basically just a compound with a bit of a tight entrance a short way down a dirt track.

The badly painted sign takes you to what I call the Circus site. They had camels and things there last year but I have not been past this year, but I do know there are some very noisy long stay French people on the site.

Two much nicer sites near Moncarapacho - Casa Rosa and Caravanas Algarve. Both clean and well tended. Don't know how much the former is but the latter is €240 a month all inclusive.

JohnW


----------



## Bica (Nov 25, 2007)

> We are also heading to Spain and Portugal on Feb 8th, we're trying out the new Ld lines ferry service from Poole to Santander. Maybe we will bump into you on the Algarve.


Will you be putting your impressions of the Norman Asturias on your web site? We are booked on the Pont Aven for our trip back to the UK in March but would be interested what you think of the smaller ship.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Trailor*

Wats the rules in Spain for towing a trailor with my mh.my mh and trailor is 10 metres altogeather


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

No problem Shuggy, just make sure it has the correct markers and lights. Don't ask me what, and carry two warning triangles and all the safety required equipment.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Trailors*

Ok cheers


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Trailor*



rocky1968 said:


> Wats the rules in Spain for towing a trailor with my mh.my mh and trailor is 10 metres altogeather


Hi.

Fill your boots. we did the same Spain and Portugal for Years with an even longer rig no problems, as said take the safety equipment which you have to have with or without a trailer.

ray.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

We were at Sagres Thursday overnight, parked at the MHF stop over, wildcamping in the carpark, lovely view weather sunny but windy , went to bed as normal , we were woken at 4 am to lashing rain and terrible winds, we had to shout above the noise of the rain on the roof, the gusts of wind were frightening , vans were trying to park into the wind but several of us made a hasty exit (us included ) at 5 am !! thought the van was going to tip over scarey !!


----------

